# dust collector vent



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

Need help with outside vent for dust collector. 3hp power matic need to vent to outside 1900 cfpm what size and something that open from air flow and close when off. Collector is in small room with 2 20 by 20 filters and still have a lot of dust. any help or sugestion. Thanks 
Carl.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Have you looked into building a Cyclonic separator? Take a look at Phil Thien's design http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

raskgle said:


> Need help with outside vent for dust collector. 3hp power matic need to vent to outside 1900 cfpm what size and something that open from air flow and close when off. Collector is in small room with 2 20 by 20 filters and still have a lot of dust. any help or sugestion. Thanks
> Carl.



Have you thought of using a dryer vent on the outside of the wall like the ones on most houses today. It has a trap door and are pretty cheep to buy.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/4C556


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*perfect*

Leo g. just what i was looking for Thanks. Carl


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

dbhost said:


> Have you looked into building a Cyclonic separator? Take a look at Phil Thien's design http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm


 
Wow, that is an impressive demo. I think I'm going to have to try and find room in my shop for one of these. I guess it has to be a metal trashcan so it doesn't collapse under the vacuum pressure.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

Something to consider..... Are the bags on the collector the standard 30 micron (thin) ones?? If you replace them with "felted" 5 micron bags, it will make a huge difference. Cost is about $70 per bag, but your lungs will thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Handyman said:


> Have you thought of using a dryer vent on the outside of the wall like the ones on most houses today. It has a trap door and are pretty cheep to buy.






3hp, 1900 cfm going through a dryer exit, POP goes the weasel.........


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm guessing you don't heat your shop in the winter, or have neighbors close by.


----------

